# time to retire old floor stand speaker and replace with in-wall



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have old Sansui speakers, they still sound excellent after 30+ years, but the wife does not want to see any wires anymore so I will go with in-wall speakers.

I know, a lot of you will tell me that it will not sound the same; but I'm over 60 lddude:now and not sure I would hear a big difference and the base will come from my sub so has long as they go low enought (80hz @ -3db), I will be OK

I do not have a big budget so I have looked at
Yamaha NS-IW760
Yamaha NS-IW960 -> Yamaha are MTM, so if I go this route, I will order 3 (L-C-R)
Polk RC65i
Polk RC85i

I plan to build a pocket wall, so I can make an enclosure in the back to it does not rattle the wall, your suggestion for the enclosure is welcome

equipment
receiver is Onkyo TX-NR709
sub Velodyne DD15
surround Sinclair Brighton 408
center Sinclair something

living room is 12' X 20' X8' but it is mostly open going to the kitchen so the volume is like twice as big.
It will be mostly for TV watching


What would be your recommendation ?


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

OK, too hard to please the wife, we have different views of what is beautifull, so I will keep my big speakers and just run all the wires inside walls.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fwiw, I have a pair of the aforementioned rc85i in one particular room. They’re IMO a good value. The grills are paintable so that may help. Monoprice has these that seem to be a steal with the ribbon tweeter. Haven’t heard them but people seem to love them. Of course if you wanna spend, there’s always Martin Logan, rbh, paradigm, theil, and the usual suspects. Jbl has decent offerings too.


----------



## emearg (Oct 7, 2013)

Get new wife !!! keep the floor stander's !!! 

but if you got keep the wife ?

if your building pockets how about soft mounting (there just wall niche's) with some bookcase or small floor stander 2 or 3 way V single driver 

Just make sure there not rear ported


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been maried for over 30 years, so I have invested too much in her now, but since we could not agree on what we want to do, the floor standers are staying. 

All wires are going inside the walls, there will be no visible wires except from the speakers to the wall.


----------

